# [SOLVED] socket 754 cooler advice



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi,

Quick and simple question:

Can someone please recommend a SILENT and non-expensive CPU cooler for my old sempron 3000+ socket 754?

I will be using this machine as a proxy/firewall and would like it to be quiet  No heavy usage/calculations/graphics will be used for this.

Found lots on amazon but since I always had stock on this one I need some advice please.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: socket 754 cooler advice*

I've not used any. I'd recommend finding an aftermarket model that accepts standard fan sizes. Then you can simply upgrade/replace the fan if needed.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: socket 754 cooler advice*

If I remember correctly, the 754 socket uses a similar mounting mechanism to the socket 939, AM2, & AM3 sockets. You could attempt to use a AM2/3 cooler (I think the footprint is a bit larger off-hand)

Coolermaster has a few heatsinks for that socket.

Cooling -> CPU Air Cooler -> Socket 940/939/754 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply

There is also this Zalman cooler, available on NewEgg, that runs pretty quietly when in silent mode.

Newegg.com - ZALMAN CNPS7000B-Cu LED 92mm 2 Ball Cooling Fan

I don't have any experience with Vantec, but this looks like a pretty run-of-the mill tower cooler.

Newegg.com - VANTEC VAF-1225 120mm Fluid Magnetic Bearing CPU Cooler


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: socket 754 cooler advice*

Mmmm too expensive and just too much for an idle server 

Here is an example of what would be nice:

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 LP Low Profile
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arctic-Cool...oler/dp/B001A5V1KW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_2

now to just confirm I can put this on a 754 ..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: socket 754 cooler advice*

Unfortunately the aftermarket has moved past the older sockets. You may be able to secure a deal on a used heatsink/fan.

It also may be feasible to use the OEM heatsink with a fan speed controller, or a quieter fan. If you aren't going to be doing a lot of heavy computing, you could limit the sound that way.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: socket 754 cooler advice*

Done some research. Ladies and Gentlemen, should you wish to purchase an inexpensive, good, quiet fan for your old Socket 754, buy the

Arctic Alpine 64 PRO
Alpine 64 PRO Rev.2 · CPU · Cooling · ARCTIC

Less than £10. Closing thread. Thanks all!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

Very well then, as a token of my appreciation for your time, please see below pic of Arctic Alpine 64 PRO installed onto a Socket 754 Sempron 3000+










Notes:
- unscrew the clip screws (not completely!), don't be scared to undo them a lot as you will need that additional bracket range to clip onto the socket (found this to be more difficult than other coolers). 
- do not unscrew them completely!
- attached the 4pin connector to my 3pin mobo cpu fan connector - I think it means I dont get all the fancy options but still I get the readings in bios normally @ 2000-2200 rpm
- now its time to clean the bugger ..


----------

